# What fuse does TPMS run through?



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey, I removed all of my TPMS a long time ago when I got my rims and recently had one of the Americas tire guys tell me most of the cars they work on can disable/reset their TPMS warning lights and DIC messages by pulling the fuse.. He said to see where my fuse is so I can disable my DIC message and hopefully the light too... I googled what fuse but all it takes me too is a bunch of websites to buy a BCM fuse... I'm sure if I was on my computer I'd be able to find something a little closer to what I'm looking for, but so far I can't figure out what the secret to disabling it is ? I remember there was a secret cheat you could do to disable the governor in my car, maybe there's something like that for the TPMS?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

larlar75 said:


> Hey, I removed all of my TPMS a long time ago when I got my rims and recently had one of the Americas tire guys tell me most of the cars they work on can disable/reset their TPMS warning lights and DIC messages by pulling the fuse..


Maybe in some cars, but I doubt if that would work on the Cruze. The receiver for TPMS is the same one as the one for the keyfob. I think the TPMS function itself is integrated into the BCM. I don't think there's a separate TPMS module.

Your best bet might be electrical tape over the light.

I'll bet the only way to really turn it off is though programming. But I don't know as the dealer will do that.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Maybe in some cars, but I doubt if that would work on the Cruze. The receiver for TPMS is the same one as the one for the keyfob. I think the TPMS function itself is integrated into the BCM. I don't think there's a separate TPMS module.
> 
> Your best bet might be electrical tape over the light.
> 
> I'll bet the only way to really turn it off is though programming. But I don't know as the dealer will do that.


Seems your right, just read a post about trifecta not even being able to disable it either.. Wonder if I could find one of those shady dealers that would disable stuff like your seat belt chime back in the day to disable the DIC message and light haha


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I checked. I was right, there's no TPMS module. It's all being done by an existing receiver and the BCM. So I think you'd have to find a programming solution or just give up and put the sensors in the new tires.

The system can be programmed for different kinds of tires/sensors.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I checked. I was right, there's no TPMS module. It's all being done by an existing receiver and the BCM. So I think you'd have to find a programming solution or just give up and put the sensors in the new tires.
> 
> The system can be programmed for different kinds of tires/sensors.


 Well that sucks.. The whole reason I don't have them is because some ghetto tire shop that put my rims on stole 2 of them and then when I got my Sport Comp 2 tires put on last year I just had America's Tire remove the other two... Now I kinda want to buy new ones just so that stupid message goes away... Now that I just got the tranny fixed, timing, spark plugs, and O2 sensor changed, I kinda want to fix the car back up since it'll last another 100k


----------

